# 28" or 29.5" OL2's for RZR 800 S LE ??



## txboatpilot

Hello,, I am thinking of getting some OL2's for my 2013 RZR 800 S LE,, I am thinking about the 28's (s/w) because of weight and being alittle cheaper. But I have seen the 29.5's (s/w) on my exact RZR and they look awesome.

Right now the RZR is all stock except for a RDC 2" lift kit..

I am not a extreme mudder,, just like to have a good set of pure mud tires for certain places we ride.. I will keep the stock 26" Bighorns for trail riding.

I dont mind doing a clutch kit,, but dont want to spend big $$ on a complete clutch upgrade..

What do yall think is best for me??


----------



## bigblackbrute

Ive got a set of all wide 28ol2 on my teryx and love em. Pull great and the ride is ok for all wide tires. Lil rough while going slow but smooth out as u get a lil speed going. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

i love my 29.5s. a lil clutch work and u will turn them good. 29.5 ride smooth smooth even at slow speeds and pull amazing. i dont have them on a sxs i have them on my king quad.


----------



## txboatpilot

bigblackbrute said:


> Ive got a set of all wide 28ol2 on my teryx and love em. Pull great and the ride is ok for all wide tires. Lil rough while going slow but smooth out as u get a lil speed going.
> 
> fatboyz customz


Any side shot pictures of that setup??

I am going s/w setup.. But that gives my an idea of height vs the 29.5's..

I dont want to spend the $$$ for 28's and then wish i had got the 29.5's.. But I only have a 800 S not the big bad 900xp,,, so I figure the 28's should fill it out just fine.

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------



CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> i love my 29.5s. a lil clutch work and u will turn them good. 29.5 ride smooth smooth even at slow speeds and pull amazing. i dont have them on a sxs i have them on my king quad.


Thanks for the info,, I have heard the OL2's ride really smooth for a mud tire.


----------



## 10txram

29.5s on my brute. Couldn't ride with them on because they rubbed to bad, just need to put my lift on and i'll be good. 

Here is some pics with no lift.


----------



## txboatpilot

^^ Man those look AWESOME!! I like the price of the 28's but those 29.5's are the real deal... Might just have to bite the bullet and go big!


----------



## 10txram

txboatpilot said:


> ^^ Man those look AWESOME!! I like the price of the 28's but those 29.5's are the real deal... Might just have to bite the bullet and go big!


I think it's only about $100 difference. I paid $1170 for my wheels and tires from discount tire. They will price match everyone and you can talk your way into free shipping and lugs too ha.


----------



## txboatpilot

10txram said:


> I think it's only about $100 difference. I paid $1170 for my wheels and tires from discount tire. They will price match everyone and you can talk your way into free shipping and lugs too ha.


 
I am just going to call Highlifter in the morning and see what they have in-stock and prices..


----------



## brutemike

txboatpilot said:


> ^^ Man those look AWESOME!! I like the price of the 28's but those 29.5's are the real deal... Might just have to bite the bullet and go big!


Thats why I went with the 29.5s the price was only like 75 dollars more then the 28s.

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## txboatpilot

brutemike said:


> Thats why I went with the 29.5s the price was only like 75 dollars more then the 28s.
> 
> (rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


Yea I called Highlifter and the difference is only 75 bucks.. But there is a 26 LBS difference between the OL2 28" and the OL2 29.5.. That is alot more weight and clutch work to make up for.

28-9-14=39lbs
28-11-14=43lbs
29.5-9-14=44lbs
29.5-11-14=52lbs

At this point i think i will be more than happy with the 28's,,, cheaper, less weight and still 2" bigger than my stock 26-Bighorns..


----------



## txboatpilot

10txram said:


> I think it's only about $100 difference. I paid $1170 for my wheels and tires from discount tire. They will price match everyone and you can talk your way into free shipping and lugs too ha.


Did you call them or go to your local store?? Was that with TAX included?

I called highlifter and to get the 28 OL2's on STI HD3 wheels shipped to TX was $1250,, that is $1050 for tires/wheel, 8.25% TX sales tax, and $95 shipping..


----------



## 10txram

txboatpilot said:


> Did you call them or go to your local store?? Was that with TAX included?
> 
> I called highlifter and to get the 28 OL2's on STI HD3 wheels shipped to TX was $1250,, that is $1050 for tires/wheel, 8.25% TX sales tax, and $95 shipping..


I called and ordered them, went in to put a $100 deposit down and they were here in a week.


----------



## txboatpilot

*UPDATE:* Highlifter was out of stock on both 28 and 29.5 skinny OL2's,, wont get any for about 3 weeks. That would not work for me as we have a trip planned on March 14-17 to River Run ATV and then to Mud Nationals the next week.

So I found someone that had 29.5x10x14 Terminators with STI HD3's (black) in-stock. I pulled the trigger and they should be here by end of the week!! I know people say they are not as good in mud as the OL2 but we dont ride really deep mud,, so hopefully I will be happy with them!


----------



## wideawakejake

yeah you should be happy with them terminators. i have watched some videos of those tires doing just fine in the nasty. in fact there are pics on here of em on a brute going through some really nasty stuff. they were under the terminator review. they kinda sold me on them, but i eneded up with a deal i couldnt pass up on a difdernt tire. terminators are supose to do really good in getting you out of stuff in reverse too.


----------



## brutemike

Yes they are a great tire I had the same ones but wanted a change so I went with the outlaw2s love them also.

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## txboatpilot

brutemike said:


> Yes they are a great tire I had the same ones but wanted a change so I went with the outlaw2s love them also.
> 
> (rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


Yea I was set on the outlaw2,,, but none in stock for 3 weeks killed it for me this time.. Mabey I will try those another time!

Cant wait to try these Terms out. Should be a lot different than my stock 26-bighorns.


----------



## Bruiser

Im running all skinnies 29.5" Outlaws. The older Outlaws I like better b/c they are as heavy of a tire as the OL2. I dont run any clutch kit in it and as long as you are in L range, you should be good for the most part. I havent ran into anything yet that I couldnt spin the tires in.


----------



## txboatpilot

Bruiser said:


> Im running all skinnies 29.5" Outlaws. The older Outlaws I like better b/c they are as heavy of a tire as the OL2. I dont run any clutch kit in it and as long as you are in L range, you should be good for the most part. I havent ran into anything yet that I couldnt spin the tires in.


 You got any pictures of that set up?


----------



## txboatpilot

UPDATE:: Got the 29.5x10x14 Terms in this week and got them mounted up today!! I went with the MSA M12 wheels instead of the HD3's,, the HD3's were not in stock.. 

Very happy with the look of the tires and wheels! Hopefully they will be as good on the trails.


----------



## adam6604

how does it handle them? I think I may have convinced myself to buy a 800 S as well.. and id probably get 29.5 terms too. lol


----------

